# IEC-Programmierung für Microcontroller ?



## ConEx (1 März 2006)

Guten Abend
Ist jemandem von Euch ein Programm (Compiler oder Ähnliches) bekannt, mit dem man in einer SPS-Sprache (z.B. IEC oder S7 ) Code für Microcontroller der Hersteller ATMEL oder MICROCHIP generieren kann ?
CodeSys von 3S beispielsweise unterstützt 8 bit Prozessoren der Intel 8051 Familie. Mir geht es aber konkret um AVRs von ATMEL oder PICs von MICROCHIP.

PS: Die Formulierung IEC oder S7 ist bewusst gewählt und nicht verhandelbar!


----------



## zotos (1 März 2006)

Hallo,
nein kenne ich nicht hätte ich aber auch gern  

Es gibt aber die Möglichkeit einen ATmega32 mit dem bekannten Schaltungseditor von EAGLE zu Programmieren  

siehe:
http://www.microsps.com/


----------



## Oberchefe (1 März 2006)

zwar nicht IEC aber doch für SPS-kundige programmierbar:
http://www.parsic.de/


----------



## Roland Wagner (3 März 2006)

Nun - CoDeSys unterstützt auch CPUs von ATMEL, sofern die 8051 oder ARM kompatibel sind. Auf der Webseite von ATMEL habe ich da zwei CPU-Familien gefunden.
Leider kann CoDeSys aber eben nicht alle CPU-Familien mit ihren proprietäten Instruction Sets unterstützen - schließlich muss man die Compiler dafür erst einmal entwickeln, pflegen und warten.
Aber vielleicht ist ja für Dich irgendetwas dabei, was 8051, C167 oder ARM kompatibel ist.


----------



## Boxy (14 März 2006)

Kannst auch mal https://cms.epis-microcomputer.de/index.php hier schauen!

Die haben die Software *GRIPS_cp* für ihre Boards. Diese wird vielfach dafür eingesetzt ....


----------



## seeba (14 März 2006)

Boxy schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst auch mal https://cms.epis-microcomputer.de/index.php hier schauen!
> 
> Die haben die Software *GRIPS_cp* für ihre Boards. Diese wird vielfach dafür eingesetzt ....



Das ist CoDeSys.


----------

